# D&D Gamers in New Zealand



## SALADIN THE JUST (Mar 18, 2005)

If all goes according to plan I will be moving to New Zealand by later this year. I have been involved with D&D as a player and a DM for about 19 years now and I would hate to have a hobby thats been a part of my life for that long to go into deep freeze as a result of this move. I would love to establish contact with players and DMs in Wellington and in Palmerston North areas, particularly groups made up of mature players in their mid 20s and upwards who have been involved with the game, regardless of setting, for a reasonable period of time. If there are any out there, I would love to establish contact with you. Feel free to email me at shadowronin@yahoo.com

 
Cheers!
Saladin.


----------



## Olive (Mar 18, 2005)

There are a fair number of DnD players in Wellington, I'd imagine in Palmerston North it would be mostly younger people as it's a university town.

I'd email ya, but I don't live in wellington anymore!


----------



## Lancelot (Mar 18, 2005)

Fear not - there is sizable population of gamers in New Zealand. I've played with (and DMed) groups in Napier, Hamilton, and my current two groups in Auckland. Both Wellington and Palmerston North seem to have active gaming communities. 

Wellington has several gaming stores and some excellent second-hand bookshops where you can pick up old skool gaming gear at low prices (Ghost Tower of Inverness! White Plume Mountain!). Not sure about Palmy - there used to be a good gaming/comics store there, but haven't passed through in a few years. Hamilton has a good store, and there are a couple in Christchurch as well. Auckland has the most; there are enough gamers around here to sustain five RPG/Comics stores currently, not counting other stockists like Borders. Good luck!


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST (Mar 18, 2005)

Olive & Lancelot; Thanks for giving me a brief take on the likelihood of sustaining my forays into fantasy following my move to NZ. The names of those stores would help since they'd probably serve a good point of reference to establish contact with fellow gamers in the city...It would be good establish contact (via email) with gamers in Palmy and Wells before getting there...if either of you know anyone ity would be great if you could just pass on my email contact details to them...and anyone else who may be lurking in these parts...

 
SALADIN.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 18, 2005)

I think s/Lash (and possibly Hypersmurf - who hangs out at the DnD Rules board) are Wellington based so they may be good contacts.

There is a good RPG scene in Welly (though I haven't been there for 5 years) with a RPG/Comic shop up Cuba Mall 

I don't know how recent this is but heres a link for the 'Wellington RPG Connection'  mailing list

Actually try this the KAPCON (Wellington RPG Convention) Website


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks Tonguez! I dont think the mailing list appeared on your post but thanks for referring s/lash and hypersmurf...I've seen hypersmurf surfacing quite regularly on SH threads...the next time i see them I'll make a note to establish contact with them...  

S, t J


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST (Mar 18, 2005)

oops...the links did appear, pardon me...


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST (Mar 18, 2005)

Tonguez, the kapcon link is, in one word, PERFECT!

Cheers, Mate!
S.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 18, 2005)

I'll move this over to Gamers Seeking Gamers.


----------



## Zapak Vim (Mar 20, 2005)

*Wellington group*

Hi Saladin,
I DM a campaign in wellington that might be your cup of tea. Theres me (36) and two regular players (both 25ish I think but I havent asked recently). Olive who posts far too much on this board used to be a regular player too, and can probably say nice things about me! (although I think she is still a bit grumpy about all the times she got harassed by the town watch for being the sort of person that casts rock to mud spells on crowded taverns)

I have been DMing the same world for 20 years now which is quite frightening when I think about it! Its dnd3.5 rules with some WFRP style grottyness thrown in.

anyway, I will email you in a minute


----------



## Lancelot (Mar 21, 2005)

With regards to stores, you could try any of the following:

Palmerston North: Heroes for Sale
Christchurch: Comics Compulsion
Hamilton: Mark One
Wellington: Games Workshop, Bizy Bee's Books, (at least one one other, can't remember name)
Auckland: Vagabond (2 stores), Heroes for Sale, King of Cards, Urban Warfare, Historic Games, Games Workshop

This isn't a complete list - just the ones I could think of from the top of my head. Phone numbers and addresses can be found via www.yellowpages.co.nz

The stores above might be good places to find fellow gamers, and most support message boards for joining new groups.


----------



## Olive (Mar 21, 2005)

Lancelot said:
			
		

> Wellington: Games Workshop, Bizy Bee's Books, (at least one one other, can't remember name)




The best place by far for RPG stuff in Wellington is Grahic Comics and Toys on Cuba Mall. Nice staff, and reasonably prompt with stuff. Do be aware that unless the situation has improved dramatically, gaming stuff often takes a month or so from release to get to NZ.

Zapak Vim's campaign is a goody, and my sister is one of the players currently. I'd reccomend it.


----------



## cthulhu_duck (Mar 21, 2005)

*RPG Central*

RPG Central: http://central.rpg.net.nz/site/ : "RPG Central is a resource for those roleplaying in NZ, and specifically Wellington. After achieving its goal of bringing diverse groups of gamers together to discuss our hobby and organise events, RPG Central will now continue to support communication between us, and efforts to encourage the growth of roleplaying."

might be worth looking into as well.


----------



## Xilo (Mar 21, 2005)

Olive said:
			
		

> Zapak Vim's campaign is a goody, and my sister is one of the players currently. I'd reccomend it.




As said sister I can only say I love it. Been playing in this campaign world for a few years now (with a a few different characters) and its great.

Drop us a line when you get here and come see what you think.


----------

